# [SOLVED] Cannot get right resolution for LCD monitor



## Jeremy Stein (Dec 11, 2007)

I just set up Ubuntu Feisty Faun on an old computer of mine, using it with a Viewsonic VA1912wb LCD monitor. The native resolution of this monitor is 1440x900, but that resolution is not available to me. The video card is a Matrox G450, and I know that it can do that resolution because I was running it under Windows XP once I found the right driver for it (from ViewSonic, I think). 

What can I do the get this resolution for Linux? 

TIA,
Jeremy Stein


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Cannot get right resolution for LCD monitor*

You'll need to edit the X.Org config file. Open the file */etc/X11/xorg.conf* with root privileges. Find a line that says *Section "Screen"*. Below that should look like

```
Section "Screen"
  Identifier  "Screen0"
  Device  "GeForce8800GTS"
  Monitor "Monitor0"
  DefaultColorDepth 24
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth 1
    Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth 4
    Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth 8
    Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth 15
    Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth 16
    Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth 24
    Modes [B]"1680x1050"[/B] "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
  EndSubSection
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth 32
    Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
  EndSubSection
EndSection
```
 Note the resolution in bold. That's where I put the resolution for my monitor (You'll use your resolution here instead of mine). You can edit all the "Modes" lines so that you can have that resolution in all depths (16-bit, 24-bit, 32-bit - like where WIndows has Thousands, Millions, etc).


----------



## Jeremy Stein (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Cannot get right resolution for LCD monitor*

That did the trick! Thank you for your prompt and effective help...

Jeremy Stein


----------

